# Interesting Pistol (To me anyway...)



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I found one of these, and I think it's a pretty interesting pistol. The ad is calling it a 686, but it looks like a 620 with a slightly longer barrel. I'm gonna buy it...

357/38
7 shot
Stainless
5 inch barrel
FO front sight


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Once you get your hands on it you will know then. Just open the cylinder tell us what it is to. That gun will last a couple of life times. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thats one very nice smith.
pete


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

txpete said:


> thats one very nice smith.
> pete


Agree, it looks like a 620. The 686 has a full lug barrel. At least mine does.:mrgreen: That front sight is different than the 686 or the 620 though. Hmm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe Bob Wright will chime in to correct me, but as I understand it, the technical difference between a 620 and a 686 is the that the 620 has the "production-efficient" two-piece barrel. A 686 will have a solid, forged barrel - which by some accounts is more accurate.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I bought it. $602 with shipping.

I've had a 686, sold it, and kicked myself on the way out of the store for doing it. 

I was online looking for a decent 4 inch 686, and that 5 incher popped up on the search. The S&W site has no mention of a half lug 686 (except the SSR) or a 5 inch 620. I'll check the frame when it gets here. The seller swears it's a 686.

I called a local smith, and he said that if a distributor asks for like 100 of a gun, Simth will make it happen. I guess that's how this pistol came to be. Maybe it's limited enough to make some heads turn at the range. Dunno...

To me, it looks like a small 629. Neat...

At any rate, a 5 inch 357 should be a good shooter. I can pop holes in paper with 38 loads or knock down anything up to full grown whitetails with 180 grain magnums. I have boo-koos of brass and good dies to load my own, so maybe this will also get me back in front of a loading bench.

I hope it's a straight shooter. I'd like to play around long distance shooting. Long to me is 100 yards. I had a 629 Classic with a 5 inch barrel that could hit a 6 inch plate regularly. If I can do that with this pistol, it will be fun enough to be worth the 6 bills.

Maybe it's just a 66 on steroids?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The seller is probably right. Smith did make a 686 Plus (7 shot) with 5" half lug barrel and Hi-Viz front sight, and with the "lovely" IL.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

James NM said:


> The seller is probably right. Smith did make a 686 Plus (7 shot) with 5" half lug barrel and Hi-Viz front sight, and with the "lovely" IL.


Sounds exactly like the description. How long ago?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S&W_Model_686

S&W 686P 
(5" Barrel 127 mm)
.357 Magnum / .38 Special 1.15 kg 7 Cyl 2005 Hi-Viz sights, 
lockable with key


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202751&highlight=S&amp;W+620+vs.+686p

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180361&highlight=S&amp;W+620+vs.+686p

Nope, didn't learn much...


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

This is what it is...










I got my grubby paws on it today, as the nice lady at my FFL called to see if I was good enough to buy a gun or not. It's a very interesting pistol for sure. Inside the yoke said 686-6, I believe. Besides needing a good detail cleaning, it looked brand new.

Mine has Hogue grips, but I have a set of Kingwood Ahrens on the way.

Getting used to the "V" rear sight might be a trick. I've never shot one before.

The test fire date was 10-04.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I was going to say the gun couldn't be too old since that first pic you posted clearly showed it had a lock.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I got it to the range yesterday. This is a very nice shooting pistol. I sighted it in for 25 yards with 38 Special loads. I stepped up to the 50 yard targets, and could not hit at all. I changed to the Hornady LeverEvolution 140 grain magnum loads, and I was able to put 21 shots onto an 8 inch Shoot-N-See.

I'm going to spend some time dry firing, and hopefully get my trigger control better. I'd like to get to hitting that size target at 100 yards.

It might also go to a smith for a lighter single action pull.


----------

